# Nox Arcana



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

More spooky gothic soundscapes.
If you like "Midnight Syndicate" you'll love this band too. Joseph Vargo was once with M.S. and left due to creative differences and formed this new band.

They have four cds currently:
DARKLORE MANOR
NECRONOMICON
TRANSYLVANIA
WINTER'S KNIGHT

Click on the link for samples
http://www.noxarcana.com/vr.html?/carnival.html

Music can be purchased directly from them or at retail stores.

*note- I have first 3 N.A.'s cds, as well as the all of the M.S. cds. Will make a great addition to your haunt library.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Correction Haunty, as of TODAY they have 5 CD's, Carnival of Lost Souls is officially released today (sounds great for someone needing a dark circus theme...





Haunty said:


> More spooky gothic soundscapes.
> If you like "Midnight Syndicate" you'll love this band too. Joseph Vargo was once with M.S. and left due to creative differences and formed this new band.
> 
> They have four cds currently:
> ...


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I down loaded their samples and they were great. I think I will be purchasing a few cds. Those combined with my Midnight Syndicat and the scented candles I'm going to order from darkcandles should set the mood very well.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Just got their latest cd "Carnival of Lost Souls". Have listened to it twice, & am currently listening to it again. Good stuff!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Haunty said:


> More spooky gothic soundscapes.
> If you like "Midnight Syndicate" you'll love this band too. Joseph Vargo was once with M.S. and left due to creative differences and formed this new band.



That's an understatement!!!

This is pretty eye opening, and although it only presents one side of the story is pretty wild if true!!

http://www.legionofthenight.com  

Received this in an e-mail last Thursday titled - The Truth About Midnight Syndicate. It appears Monolith Graphics (Joseph Varga - a.k.a. Nox Arcana) is behind this website but not 100% sure.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Good stuff I agree.
I should have it available in the next 2 weeks.

I'll keep the free shipping thru out the whole year.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Eye opening website. I had always wondered why the 1st albums became unavailable, but figured it was something like that.Some things are universal...I've been involved in two renaissance festival bands in TN and OH and saw both implode due to the egotism of the founding members. Whenever one party tries screwing another out of money and/or credit, its always the end. I saw it coming in OH and got out before it got too bad. 
I'll have to sample more of Nox Arcana's work.


----------

